# Possible new purchase



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

See if you can get a service history for the car. What type of driving do you do?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Sounds great! Diesels are a great way to go if the majority of your driving will be long highway miles. However there are a few things to consider first. I don't have a diesel so I might be leaving something out or explaining something wrong. The diesel cruze has an Ad-blue tank in place of the spare wheel, this is a diesel exhaust fluid that has to be refilled about every oil change. The diesel also has a fuel filter to change. It also does a thing called regeneration of the diesel particulate filter. For a successful regen you need to drive normally ideally cruising at 50-70 mph for around 10-20 miles I believe. You can interrupt this regen but it's not recommended. You can really only tell if you get a scan gauge. The diesel owners know more about it. Just some things to consider.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

All valid points on the diesel, but it will regen fine in town driving. The def fluid isn't a big deal, I just had a oil change at dealer, for 5150 miles took a little over 2 gallons, at a truck stop it is 2.79 a gallon so hardly a big deal. Diesel fuel filter is around $80 bucks and need changed after 1000 gallons or about 40k miles, they just have unique things to be done. I love my diesel and it drives like a v6. Great car. I had a Eco 6 speed, great car as well.

my biggest concern about preowned would be did they service and put the correct oil in it? Even Chevy dealers have screwed owners and put wrong oil in or too much oil. That would be what I would be concerned about and want good records.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd recommend springing for a GMPP or GMEPP as a risk mitigation measure.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I would have considered a diesel if it would have met the one requirement I had when looking for a car. It had to have a manual with a clutch. If I could build my perfect Cruze would be a dark maroon Cruze station wagon with the old styling but the new ecotec 1.6L Turbo Diesel and a 5-speed manual with gear ratios that I get to set. But I'm just picky.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> I would have considered a diesel if it would have met the one requirement I had when looking for a car. It had to have a manual with a clutch. If I could build my perfect Cruze would be a dark maroon Cruze station wagon with the old styling but the new ecotec 1.6L Turbo Diesel and a 5-speed manual with gear ratios that I get to set. But I'm just picky.


Let me see what I can do... Do you have any colour preferences?


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

joefer13 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Found a 2014 cruze diesel with 48k on it for 13995.


Sounds good price, however it may be a Manufacturer buyback. Most dealership provide free carfax. If it is a manufacturer buyback, dealership must disclose it. Where are you located at? I brought a 2014 Diesel Cruze last October 2015 for 15,600 dollars with 24K. It was a manufacture buyback, it was a oxygen sensor issue. I drove for over 7K miles without any issues and am very happy with it. Only thing that will affect the title that comes with manufacturer buyback. I do not mind cuz I am keeping it for a long time. If you want to keep for one or two years then sell it, it may not be worth for resale.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Let me see what I can do... Do you have any colour preferences?


This is what the outside would look like more or less. I love that dark maroon color, toss in the new ecotec 1.6L TD and a manual with short gearing for 1-3 a 4th gear that's slightly less than a 1:1, and a very tall overdrive 5th. Needs some tint, some nice black wheels and it would be perfect.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

joefer13 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Long time troll here for almost a year but think im finally ready to possibly pull the trigger. Found a 2014 cruze diesel with 48k on it for 13995. I dont have pictures of the car unfortunately but its from a dealer in the area. Im pending pics being sent to me today from the dealer, what all might you guys suggest i check and look into on this year model, or anything that i should inquire about. First used diesel purchase so anything helps! Also of everything checks out let me know if this would be a good buy! Thanks!


Others have answered most of your questions, but I think the asking price is high. The dealer probably owns it for $10K, maybe $10500. No way do they need to make $3500-$4000 profit. A fair deal would be $11K-$11500

Kelley Blue Book


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm also looking at the eco diesel.I commute around 200 kilometers for work few days a week, was looking at the vw tdi but the German cars make me nervous. When was the first year of this engine? And it's a gmc built engine and transmission?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Engine built by Opel in Germany. 

Transmission on built by Aisan in Japan. 

Vehicle assembled in Ohio. 

Three stars all-around.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The diesel guys (including myself) love our diesels.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

marbles67 said:


> I'm also looking at the eco diesel.I commute around 200 kilometers for work few days a week, was looking at the vw tdi but the German cars make me nervous. When was the first year of this engine? And it's a gmc built engine and transmission?


I was into german cars before until I've met my CTD, it was love @first sight , it's an amazing car, you'll love it. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The thing is you may lose some refinement (not imo but it's the thing guys argue over when it comes to America vs german) but for the initial cost savings and then the cost savings on insurance and parts, it's a no brainer. The interior is fantastic and I love it. I look at car reviews constantly and the interiors imo just aren't as nice as the ctd. Don't even get me started on how blah almost any bmw interior is


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well that's great information. I have a duramax and it's treated me well.I'm driving ford fusion 2007 right now but I need an upgrade, the reviews I've read so far say the turbo diesel is a peppy little engine let's face it,the cruze is already great looking car , I'm very happy there's a diesel engine option


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Service history!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't remember if I mentioned it in this thread or not, but I have 154K miles on mine and loving every mile! I would recommend it to anybody. It's generally a very well designed and built car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have had my 15 Cruze Diesel for a month and put about 2000 miles the first month, the car has exceeded my expectations, I look forward to driving it everyday. The economy is great, I have gotten as high as 48 mpg and my average is like 42.5 mpg since purchase and its not broken in and some cold weather and winter fuel. That's nice but just the pleasure of driving a car I enjoy is the key for me. I have had a lot of cars, some I loved, many I didn't, I love the Diesel! Would highly recommend.


----------

